# Hello from Illinois



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I joined this forum about 6 months ago and have been lurking. My first handgun was an XD40 (which I loved). After shooting a friends Glock 19 (which turned out to be a great gun), I began looking at the Glock 22 Gen 4 (I seem to be in the minority with liking the .40). I had read some negative things about the Glock 22, but I do realize that for the most part, only the bad stuff gets reported on the web. I acquired a Glock 22 Gen 4 with tru-dot night sites and a 3.5lbs trigger pull. After 600 rounds this thing is SWEET!!! I'm mad at myself for waiting so long to get a Glock. I'm a believer now!!!!


----------



## The Dude (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice! I just bought a glock G35 so I like the .40 too, I shot a G22 at the range and loved the .40 but I also wanted the longer sight radious or I would have bought the G22.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome from Alaska.


----------



## Huber (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome! Little south of STL here....Where in IL are you?


I love my Glock 22.....thing is a beast!


----------



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in Champaign, IL, but was born and raised in East St. Louis, IL


----------



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

*Are you from REAL Alaska?*

I live in Deadhorse....what part of the CIVILIZED AK are you from? I really love the "I live in Alaska" and the reality that you are nothing more than a Northern Seattle resident.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

welcome from Rockford, Illinois


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome from another confirmed Glocker!


----------



## emtrchr (Mar 19, 2011)

hello from Wiscosin. so, you are a FIB....................................Friendly Illinios Buddy
I just bought the same gun about a month ago, and so far, not a single issue. 
Sure do like it, seems very accurate.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i too waited a long time to get with glock. i held on to my s&w m&p 40c for the longest time, glock 22 are very popular in mass and the gun of choice for a lot of pd's. i have 2 glk 27 40 cal one with a crimson trace laser a glk 30 45 cal and recently bought a glk 29 10mm all are pure perfection! plus they are usually cheaper in comparison. and their customer service in smyrna georgia is super freindly.
well thats my 2 cents worth


----------

